

65,000 Android Phones Shipped Daily - michaelmayer
http://blog.appboy.com/2010/05/65000-android-phones-shipped-daily/
The competition in the smartphone market is most definitely heating up. While most people, or at least most geeks (let’s be honest, chances are you are one) hear constantly about iPhone sales and Apple’s increased dominance in this space, the truth is Apple is not even close to Nokia or RIM when it comes to phones sold globally.
======
orangecat
My Android app sales have noticeably increased in the last few weeks, probably
because of the HTC Incredible launch.

~~~
Concours
sounds good, do you have any numbers?

~~~
orangecat
Not very impressive in absolute terms, but it's gone from an average of around
15 $0.99 sales per day to 30.

~~~
exit
$0.99*30 day is enviable. can you share the name of your app?

~~~
apu
This is actually considered a good sales number? Making $30 a day? Or actually
less, I guess, since I assume the Android market takes a cut?

~~~
darshan
It depends on how what your goals are and how much time you put into it.

In November, I was feeling annoyed that there was no easy way to see exactly
what charge my phone's battery was at (at least none that were acceptable to
me). I'd been curious about Android development, so I decided to "scratch my
own itch". I spent 4 or 5 hours building a little app that would display my
exact percentage in the tray at the top. Most of the time was spent tweaking
the icon -- I'm not a graphic designer, but I eventually came up with
something that looked good enough.

I decided it would be worth the $25 fee to get a developer account and share
it with the world. Programming is just a little hobby of mine, so while I've
been using and loving open-source software for over a decade, I've contributed
very little back to the community. So I figured if one or two people a day
downloaded this little utility, I could feel good about myself. I put it
online and went to bed. Eight hours later, over 700 people had downloaded it.

Over the next couple of weeks, I got a lot of feature requests that I
personally had no use for, and I'm a busy student, so I didn't think I had
much time or energy to add a bunch of features I didn't need myself. But then
my friend suggested I make a paid version of the app with the extra features.
I thought that was a neat idea -- I figured that if I averaged one purchase a
day, I could make $20 a month (Google takes 30%), which to me is a lot of
money at this point in my life.

It didn't take long before I was averaging 15 downloads a day. It stayed there
for a while, until about month and a half ago, with no explanation I'm aware
of, it jumped to averaging 50/day.

I carefully and courteously respond to an average of 2-3 emails a day, and I
release updates when I can find the time. But that's still not very much time
put into this, and I'm making almost as much money as when I used to work full
time. (I don't have a college degree and worked in retail.) The free version
averages 1000 downloads a day.

------
shawndumas
My ~65 year-old dad included.

He took my advice a year-ago and let me set him up with a gmail account
because hotmail was not filtering out enough spam.

When the phone sales person told him that all of his email, contact, and
calendar items would automagically work he took the nearly free android
option.

He's love'n it.

Apple needs to give mobile me away to iPhone users...

------
blasdel
Apple has been selling an average of 100,000 iPhones a day for at least the
last 6 months.

For the analysts that want to see growth in your growth so they can hype while
you boom, I'd bet that they'll break through that 'plateau' when they release
the next model in June.

------
ugh
That’s great news! If only Android and Android devices presented themselves to
the public in a more coherent way. Everyone knows that you can buy tons of
apps for every iPhone which will run on any iPhone (not strictly true but
close enough).

That perception just doesn’t exist for Android devices. I just this weekend
saw a Telekom shop (here in Germany) display two Android phones from HTC in
its Window. You do not see that those two devices run the same OS. You do not
see that apps for one will work on the other. Android is not a term people
know – everybody knows the iPhone, nobody knows Android (even when they own a
phone running Android).

~~~
stcredzero
_If only Android and Android devices presented themselves to the public in a
more coherent way._

Yes. Those who sell Android phones sell lots of other phones with several
different OS. It would be hand for the Verizon or Sprint store to give the
same prominence to an ATC phone that the iphone got at the Apple store.

------
bradfordw
Market sales are bound to go up, I mean, it's more people. My question is
whether or not the quality of the apps, namely games, are going to increase
with the user base increasing. I really hope so, the market is crap right now
in my humble opinion.

~~~
dannyr
Very few good games on Android.

Android 2.2 is said to be much faster so we'll probably see better games by
the end of the year. My guess is Google will announce something at Google I/O
to reach out to Game Developers.

~~~
not_an_alien
_Very few good games on Android._

If by "good" you mean "console-like 3d models and in-your-face graphics", then
yes. But there are many _very_ good games on Android. I know I've wasted
enough time with things like drop7. It's consuming me. :)

------
Concours
Impressive numbers, I'm looking to see how this will affect the android
market.

------
hackermom
Should be noted that these numbers relate to the US only - things are very
different in Europe and Asia, and naturally in the international perspective
as well.

RIM f.e. sells almost nothing in Scandinavia (no idea about rest of Europe). I
actually haven't even seen an RIM device for sale anywhere here in Sweden.
Ever.

~~~
ThorrenKoopmans
Good point. There were some stats just a couple of weeks ago -
[http://ecreditdaily.com/2010/05/iphone-blackberry-apples-
glo...](http://ecreditdaily.com/2010/05/iphone-blackberry-apples-global-share-
jumps-161/) (chart lower on page) that show that in the international market,
Nokia devices are number one in market share, followed by RIM and then Apple.

